# Was it the



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

but it worked just fine.....~CS~


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Judging from the rust.. I have to say.. Blue Carlon Boxes can work their magic even on the outside of a house.. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lol!

ok then, it worked just fine until Harry went and dug it up.....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Judging from the rust.. I have to say.. Blue Carlon Boxes can work their magic even on the outside of a house.. :thumbup:


That was in a basement ,Musty as hell in there...:no:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

geez did ya have to cut the cord? lol:no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> but it worked just fine.....~CS~


til it caught fire....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NacBooster29 said:


> geez did ya have to cut the cord? lol:no:


That is welded in there forever...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That was in a basement ,Musty as hell in there...:no:


So you installed a Carlon blue nail-on box?

Hack! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That is welded in there forever...:laughing:


:thumbsup::laughing:

Had a few of those, usually when some idiot sprays a live receptacle with water. I wish I had pics of the 50 amp 208 3 phase pizza outlet that had been sprayed with water. A real mess.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So you installed a Carlon blue nail-on box?
> 
> Hack! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I have a whole case of them for this job..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I have a whole case of them for this job..:whistling2::laughing:


----------

